# which color scheme?



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

so i have my current chalk board car...








buttt i wanna change color schemes any opinions will help

Option #1









or #2


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

#1

#2 looks gaudy.


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

2.

PSU is wrong.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

2.

#1 is kinda hideous.. at least in that combination


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

i kept it black im lazy lol


----------

